# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  To urban hunter, next meal is scampering by

## Cowlesy

http://www.detnews.com/article/20090...+scampering+by

Sign of times to come?  Sounds like the times are now in Detroit.




> To urban hunter, next meal is scampering by
> Detroit retiree, 69, supplements his income by living off the land
> Detroit - When selecting the best raccoon carcass for the special holiday roast, both the connoisseur and the curious should remember this simple guideline: Look for the paw. 
> 
> "The paw is old school," says Glemie Dean Beasley, a Detroit raccoon hunter and meat salesman. "It lets the customers know it's not a cat or dog." 
> 
> Beasley, a 69-year-old retired truck driver who modestly refers to himself as the Coon Man, supplements his Social Security check with the sale of raccoon carcasses that go for as much $12 and can serve up to four. The pelts, too, are good for coats and hats and fetch up to $10 a hide.

----------


## Danke

"The paw is old school," says Glemie Dean Beasley, a Detroit raccoon hunter and meat salesman. "It lets the customers know it's not a cat or dog."

What is wrong with cat or dog?

----------


## Cowlesy

> "The paw is old school," says Glemie Dean Beasley, a Detroit raccoon hunter and meat salesman. "It lets the customers know it's not a cat or dog."
> 
> What is wrong with cat or dog?


haha, gross.

----------


## pcosmar

No fair without recipes, 
http://www.globe-guardian.com/archiv...ted/tl0004.htm

----------


## Conza88

> "The paw is old school," says Glemie Dean Beasley, a Detroit raccoon hunter and meat salesman. "It lets the customers know it's not a cat or dog."
> 
> What is wrong with cat or dog?


Josh_LA?

----------


## tmosley

Yeah, that price they quoted was higher than most places.  I think you can get a carcass anywhere in the south for 3-5 dollars.  They mostly hunt them for the pelts, and sell the carcasses for a little extra cash.  I'm told the meat is delicious, though it takes a long time to prepare.

----------


## Danke

> Josh_LA?


I'm sure the aborigines eat stranger stuff in your country.  Grub worms?

I ate dog in Korea.  And the Chinese eat cats.

Haven't had monkey brains yet, though.

----------


## Conza88

> I'm sure the aborigines eat stranger stuff in your country.  Grub worms?
> 
> I ate dog in Korea.  And the Chinese eat cats.
> 
> Haven't had monkey brains yet, though.


 Kangaroo, crocodile.

Cats and dogs are pets though.. that ain't cool. I guess that's what you're forced to eat, when you've got socialism crammed down your throats.

----------


## Danke

> Kangaroo, crocodile.
> 
> Cats and dogs are pets though.. that ain't cool. I guess that's what you're forced to eat, when you've got socialism crammed down your throats.


I'm not sure what socialism has to do with it.  Many Chinese like to eat cat here in the USA.  In the past when we had a larger influx of Hmong, people started missing their Felix. 

Dog = pet

Cat = football

----------

